# Is there difference between a double rex and a hairless



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

I know that sounds like a silly question?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not at all.

Yes there is. Most "hairless" rats are actually double rex, but to know if you have a true genetic hairless you would need to either breed to another hairless, or do a DNA test. Its really hard to tell the difference. The true hairless rats are the ones with the health problems and lactation issues, etc.

I had a breeder tell me that my Bella "looks" like a real hairless, but there's no easy way to tell.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

It seemed like such a simple question but until just now I finally found a website that explained it to me. Thank for answering so quick to  Bella is a cutie patootie!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Bella sure looks pretty nekkid to me! Cutie.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Can a hairless have black eyes?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can;t see why not? Bella is just a PEW.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I just haven't seen a hairless with black eyes?
Or I have and don't remember. I'm just curious if its more common for a hairless to have PE, like it is for a white rat to be PEW..

I lack any genetic knowledge here, lol.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I have had hairless with black eyes

he was a naked black maybe chocolate berk... hard to tell 'cause his hair fell out... hahaha

going to go check the eyes of the two I have... I believe they both have black eyes... they are hooded nakeds <edited to add, yup.. they both have black eyes>

I also had a very light colored pink eyed baby & two that had very dark red eyes as well.

Alopecia, the condition that causes hairlessness, is just that. A genetic condition that results in hair loss. The rats still carry all the same genetic markers for color & markings... just no hair or not a great deal of it.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Hippy said:


> I just haven't seen a hairless with black eyes?
> Or I have and don't remember. I'm just curious if its more common for a hairless to have PE, like it is for a white rat to be PEW..
> 
> I lack any genetic knowledge here, lol.


as for more common... eh, I think that some breeders go for the PEW in hairlessness because the rats keep a certain amount of fuzz & of course markings mean color & colored fuzz often make the rat look dirty or like they have mange.

The PEW nakeds are usually a real pretty pink color which generally just looks healtier because it is a pretty pink color like a new born baby. I like them either way. The only nakeds I ever saw that made me pause were the patchwork hairless... just didn't strike me as anything other than very peculiar


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

what do naked hoodies look like? do they just have darker skin where the hood is?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

no their skin stays the same pink everywhere. the only way you can tell is if they kind of have a little fuzz, and you can see the color of that fuzz. my picasso grows white fuzz on her belly and darker fuzz everywhere else so i assume that she's a black/dark berk. i think she's cuter than a true hairless.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

they have darker skin

she has a tiny amount of colored fuzz on her face & around her nose but the rest of the dark one her head, neck & down her back is smooth

Same for the male except he has a little fuzz down where his man-bits use to be


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

man-bits...tee hee


----------

